# Bladder instillation



## llbarker (Oct 29, 2014)

How do I code for the use of Lidocaine in the mixture instilled in a patient? My doctor mixes 20ml of 2% Lidocaine with 20 ml of sodium bicarbonate and 10ml of Heparin.

51700-Bladder irrigation
J1644-10ml Heparin
J3490-20 ml sodium bicarbonate
?????-20 ml of 2% lidocaine


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Oct 29, 2014)

We just bill for the Heparin.


----------



## twinpw (Dec 5, 2014)

*reply*

The lidocaine code is J2001, but not separately billable. Hope this helps, Pam


----------

